# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Artificial Turf over Stamped Concrete?

## saturation

Hi, I want to put some turf down in a section of my backyard. Unfortunately, the people who lived here before me put stamped concrete out almost to the back fence. I also have a pool where the stamped concrete goes around (with old brick coping, which I plan to replace).  
Has anyone ever tried "turfing" over stamped concrete? Just wondering about how the height aspect turns out against the pool, and also about water drainage. I'm a bit afraid water will get under the turf in the concrete grooves and will sit there, creating mold.  
I'm new to the turf world, so not sure what experiences others have and appreciate any recommendations. Obviously, the ideal is to take the concrete out. But if there are alternatives or the risk of putting turf on top of it is low, I may just go that route.

----------


## cyclic

Even a small stone under carpet will show up, so that should tell you the base must be perfect.
Leave it as is and the carpet will droop into the grooves.

----------


## saturation

So basically the stamped concrete should be excavated is what you're saying?   

> Even a small stone under carpet will show up, so that should tell you the base must be perfect.
> Leave it as is and the carpet will droop into the grooves.

----------


## cyclic

> So basically the stamped concrete should be excavated is what you're saying?

  No not necessarily, look into topping the stamped concrete.
Talk to someone who lays the stuff and ask if you can possibly level the area. 
There are floor toppings can be used  https://www.bing.com/search?form=MOZ...=floor+topping 
Last time I saw some laid, the installer was very very particular to the point of utter perfection and the finished job is still perfect today.
It was laid on crusher for memory.

----------


## joynz

Just read the installation instructions - it might be fine to use sand to level it. 
I just looked up one guide that suggests sand can be used as a base in general anyway - https://www.royalgrass.com.au/pdf/ar...stallation.pdf - but check with the manufacturer of your preferred brand.

----------


## saturation

Great stuff - thank you!   

> Just read the installation instructions - it might be fine to use sand to level it. 
> I just looked up one guide that suggests sand can be used as a base in general anyway - https://www.royalgrass.com.au/pdf/ar...stallation.pdf - but check with the manufacturer of your preferred brand.

----------

